# Bora Bora



## Nautilus (Dec 5, 2019)

Exploring a motu


My wife walking along the shoreline


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 5, 2019)

Opunohu Bay, Moorea


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 13, 2019)

Very nice & here I sit listening to a leaf blower blowing away snow from the sidewalk.  Some people get all the luck.


----------



## oldman (Dec 13, 2019)

I don’t live in the best winter climate, but there is no way that I would live in an environment where snow is a sure thing in the winter. I would prefer living in our home in Florida, but my wife won’t go down for the entire winter.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2019)

It's paradise!


----------



## jujube (Dec 13, 2019)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

